# Homebuilt Wooden Boat!



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

So last fall i descided to build my own wooden boat ... a 14 foot skiff ... its been a year and i have taken my time on it! Here is a short video slideshow of it from start to finish... BY NO means am i a pro but just a kid who loves the water and wife wouldnt let me buy a boat ... So i built one! i should have it finished by spring ready for some fishing!

Tabers

http://youtu.be/PseR9hH0dnw


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful job!!!


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

Are you using plans if so where did you get them. Looks really good!!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks great, you have talent. 

Maybe your wife will change her mind now that you worked so hard on it...

:thumbup::notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job. Please post the completed job.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.glen-l.com/boat-plans-catalog-300-boats-you-can-build/

Excellent resource for wooden boat plans and building techniques.

One of these days I'm going to build a flats boat from their plans.


----------



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

The plans are basic ... but i got them free from spira international ... he says they cost like 70$ but i just emailed him and he sent them to me pdf... took the pdf to an architect friend of mine and printed blue prints of it ... also corrected a few errors with angles and measurments we found making a 3d model of it on a CAD system ... so a little work went into that but made the build easier with 3foot by 3 foot plans lol

Tabers


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Tabers you are doing good work!
Patriot thanks for the link. I found myself drooling at the 22' Wildcat catamaran. It would be nice if they would list a materials needed. As for a bay flats boat I am going to cut my 1982 Wellcraft 18 Fisherman down the gunnels and custom build the interior to a bay boat style. :thumbup: ..


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Not sure where you bought the wood from and I'm sure you'll be sealing the wood, but I bought some wood from Pensacola salvage, they told me it was exterior grade wood, I used it to put the new roof on my house, it rained for about 15 mins and all the plywood I got from them started coming apart and warping like crazy, so I had to rip it all off, took and back and of course they wouldn't take it back or even trade it for new wood. Wood from Lowe's and home depot didn't have that problem


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Jason...you still want me to look at the V-20 blisters? 

I can tomorrow. Let me know.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Be Very Very careful here. Once you start building and playing with boats it becomes a addiction.


----------



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

The wood i baught was from a plywood speciality store ... its marine grade ply ... Suppose to be made with water proof glue and all voids filled... it was costly but better than having to redo everything ... i will be sealing the wood with an epoxy and glassing the bottom with veneer on the sides 

Thanks Guys!

Tabers


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice, can't wait to see it in the water


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> Be Very Very careful here. Once you start building and playing with boats it becomes a addiction.


That looks like a 2 hand job..!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> That looks like a 2 hand job..!!


Oh yes....One on the Stick to steer and one on the throttle.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I want to see the end product. Your project is awsome


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I only have a few pix's of it. It was built in '03.

It took 1st place at the Wooden boat show at Pirates Cove for it's class. The next year they changed the class and took 1st again. Then I sold it.

I would actually run faster with two people in it as it got a better bite on the water. It was built 15'-11" to save money on registration. 27MPH with one person and 28MPH with the 2nd person. Tested with GPS


----------



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

I baught the wood from a plywood supplier ... all marine grade ... cost twice as much as reg ply but worth it to keep rot away and the plys from separating ... 
Thanks again guys!


----------



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

X Shark ... NICE BOAT!... man that thing looks clean!


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Xshark she is a beauty, I'm impressed you built that.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.perdidowoodboat.org/index.php?&MMN_position=1:1

2004










2005


----------



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

I used marine 6 ply with water proof glue... at least that wasn't they said at the plywood shop... But yes i will be sealing it so i hope things happens!


----------

